# Free Betta Pixels!



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm making free pixels of your betta babies!! Post/link me decent quality photos of your betta so I can accurately reference their color and unique fin shapes!

I can get these done relatively quickly, so response time is almost immediate. 

Here are a couple of examples: 

















I would like to open plush commissions here in the future for bettas as well, I have just recently perfected a betta plush pattern. So if you are interested, add that in there too (I just need to know the interest rate before I open them up, so you are not committed by saying "yes".)


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

I can also turn characters into bettas. 

(I can't edit my original post for some reason)


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Ooo they're so pretty!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I would like one, please! A pixel, I'll get plush bettas next year. (; Here's a picture of the fish, Lebron.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Can you do Dreamless for me? Thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How about Perry? Bad-quality:






Good-quality:






If you can that would be great!:-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

how about venilla ice? may he s.i.p


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

These are really good! Will you do one of my girl Celestia? She's in my album. Thanks


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok! Thanks everyone, I'll make them inbetween studying for my last final today 8)

Still open if people want some!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I like your avatar thephantomdragon!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> how about venilla ice? may he s.i.p
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70315


Venilla Ice had the same thermometer as Perry!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you do Spud? You don't have to if you're busy


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you do Merlin?


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Can you do Kenshi? He is my avatar


----------



## gemsbok (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd love one of Darcy (in my albums). When you have time.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I love your pixels! They are so adorable!

If you have time and want to do my two boys that would be so fantastic.

















The second one is also in my avatar...I think he's been doing a little fin biting, but his colors look nicer in that photo.


----------



## thephantomdragon (Dec 3, 2012)

Whoa! Thanks for all the feedback! Sorry it's taken so long to get back to yall, I've been busy with school and fish (on top of a sick betta). I have the next two days off, so I have more than enough time to do all these beautiful bettas pixels!! Thank's for being so patient with me 

Yall have beautiful bettas! I'm looking forward to turning them into pixels


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You're welcome! (I learned my lesson for not being patient.)


----------

